# sending personal messages



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't seem to view my sent personal messages? it says they are stored but not actually sent, how can i view my sent messages? i've checked in my sent items and they are in stored? Help!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Do you PM a lot?

There is a 100 message storage limit for Bronze members, this includes your sent messages.

Looking at your account you'll be upgraded to Silver later this month which will solve the issue (if that's what the problem is!).

L


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

no , only sent 3 messages! maybe it's me being stupid but it won't let me view my sent messages and seems to have put them in stored?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent Items contains 0 messages. You have 3 messages stored, of a total 100 allowed. (Empty Folder)

so how do i view what i've sent?


----------

